# are raccons good swimers can they swim under water



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

are raccons good swimers can they swim under water


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Raccoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes they are. This photo taken by a deep sea diver at the time snapped a photo in disbelief of a racoon apparently swimming past them at a dept of 500 feet.....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Yes they are. This photo taken by a deep sea diver at the time snapped a photo in disbelief of a racoon apparently swimming past them at a dept of 500 feet.....


Ya right  And the space shuttle spotted one flying in orbit. No way !!

From what I understand, your fish is safe if your pond is at least 4 ft deep.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not with cement shoes


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Swimming – Most people are surprised to find out that raccoons are not only good swimmers but they actually love spending time in the water. Although raccoon are good swimmers, they confine most of their activities to the banks and shallow water sections of lakes and streams.


----------



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi, As far as I know, the racoons are really good swimmers, 
but they can't swim and fish at the same time.
That's why anything deeper then 2 feet is safe for the fish.
Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont dought that raccoons r good swimmers but that pic look photoshoped, raccoons cant swim that deep


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. ya right 500 ft deep. that is photo shop for sure. not only would it not have the lungs for it. i think the pressure at that depth would kill it. must of had cement shoes. Cheers


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

At 500 feet the divers would have been wearing better gear, as the pressure is pretty intense. Not to mention that there's no surface light at that depth. Photoshop FAIL!

Raccoons are good swimmers, but they don't dive for fish.


----------



## koiaholic (Nov 3, 2011)

Around a pond, raccons are opportunistic. They will stand on the side waiting for a prey to swim by. They will grab whatever comes close. That is why we always recommend to have no ledge or shelf in a pond. Straight sides to discourage the buggars. A good electric fence keeps them away...

Louise


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I am so sick of raccoon's ripping apart my solar cover and parts of the pool filter. I never see them swimming in it but they have ripped chunks of the cover and tossed them all over my yard. Not only that they pull the floating chlorine things right out. I have 2 and the one is a screw one. Well half of it is at the bottom of the pool now. no idea what they did with the chlorine. i don't think they can jump from the ground so I might have to put up something on the top of the fence so they can't walk on it and then walk on the pool rail. A new solar cover is around $200.*


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

buy live traps... catfood, 98 cents or marshmellows.. relocate many miles away problem solved get a cat, take it to the spca.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or buy a paintball gun and a case o beer, wont kill them but it will leave a stinging on the backsides and with lime green paint on there backsides they'll be easier to spot and you might have some fun..


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Zap them. Set up an electric fence is a sure way will deter them. They will remember and won't try it again.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Higher pressure sprinklers on motion detectors also work really well. My friend's mom had them set up around the pond. Raccoon got too close to the pond and BAM! it got blasted by the sprinkler.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Elle said:


> At 500 feet the divers would have been wearing better gear, as the pressure is pretty intense. Not to mention that there's no surface light at that depth. Photoshop FAIL!
> 
> Raccoons are good swimmers, but they don't dive for fish.


Facts. Who needs facts when there's PhotoShop:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I built a wood and chickenwire cover over my "pond" and that kept the buggers out.


----------

